# Favorites



## Jessica_Morris

What's your family's favorite thing to have for dinner?


----------



## pacanis

Jessica_Morris said:


> What's your family's favorite thing to have for dinner?


 
Good question. I'll call them and ask.


----------



## Aunt Bea

So many things!

A big breakfast.

Pizza

Kielbasa, kraut, pierogies and applesauce.

Stuffed shells.

Fish on a dish with fries on the side and coleslaw.

Steak, baked potato and salad.

The list never ends!


----------



## CarolPa

Reservations?


----------



## CraigC

Ask each one and you will get a different answer. Ask a week from now and the answers will change. For kids, they tend to be subjected to their parents food phobias, and really can't give an honest answer until they are free of that curse.


----------



## CarolPa

When my kids were growing up they were constantly asking me what we were having for dinner.  I started planning a menu for the week and posting it on the inside of the cupboard.  They could just look there every day and know what we were having.  I also let each of them choose the dinner for one day a week.  They liked that.  It made them feel as though they had a say in it, and they knew it could not be junk food!


----------



## MrsLMB

Well I asked my husband and he looked at me like I was an alien.

He said  "MEAT" 

For me it would be breakfast, meat loaf, fried chicken, lasagna, tuna casserole and anything with rice.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

For Mrs D it's macaroni pizza casserole. Well, any type of pasta really. Me, it's gypsy schnitzel.


----------



## Oldvine

I don't think they really have a super favorite, but pork chops would be near the top of the list.  Apricot pie is it for desert for my son.


----------



## LPBeier

I think TB and I would agree it is sushi, though we don't agree on the same kinds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Favorite?  I can barely come up with ideas everyday, much less worry about what their favorite is. 

My favorite dinner is Cuban.

Roast Pork (shoulder) with crispy crispy skin. (marinated Cuban style)
Black beans. Jacked up canned beans are easy and very good.
White or yellow rice. (My wife prefers yellow, but it is not traditional)
Plantains (black, soft sweet ones either fried or baked in the skin) 
Cuban bread with butter. ( I can only get Cuban bread at Publix)
Ice cold beer.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Depends on which member of my family you ask. If you're asking me, I would have to say either Black Beans and Rice or Seafood Gumbo. My wife says I make "killer lasagna". And my daughter likes my Salisbury Steak. I don't know how that happened. I made it a total of three times for her as a kid, but she still asks for it.


----------



## Kayelle

Many moons ago when I had a young family it was Taco's. Not with those store bought hard shells either. I made (and still do) the corn tortillas fried in oil and then filled with highly seasoned ground beef and all the fixin's. 

Now days I guess our favorite meal would be grilled rib eye steak (rare) with baked potato, green salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

My family's favorite is well prepared food, of pretty much any kind.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook

Jessica_Morris said:


> What's your family's favorite thing to have for dinner?


Food. Any sort. Not being sarcy here - couldn't think of a favourite. It varies from day to day. Sometimes carnivore, sometimes vegetarian, some times vegan. Almost always a glass of wine (at least in the mind - I'm not a budding dipsomaniac).


----------



## Mad Cook

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> For Mrs D it's macaroni pizza casserole. Well, any type of pasta really. Me, it's gypsy schnitzel.


The mind boggles. What are macaroni pizza casserole and gypsy schnitzel?


----------



## Gravy Queen

My family's favourite is a roast dinner without a doubt .


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Mad Cook said:


> The mind boggles. What are macaroni pizza casserole and gypsy schnitzel?


Gypsy schnitzel is Zigeunerschnitzel in German. Sometimes called paprika schnitzel. This recipe is pretty close to how Mrs. D makes it.
Zigeunerschnitzel (Gypsy Schnitzel) in ½ hr courtesy of Marlitt | User recipe | Foodnetwork.co.uk

And this is macaroni pizza casserole.
Macaroni Pizza Casserole Recipe - Food.com - 160649


----------



## Mad Cook

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Gypsy schnitzel is Zigeunerschnitzel in German. Sometimes called paprika schnitzel. This recipe is pretty close to how Mrs. D makes it.
> Zigeunerschnitzel (Gypsy Schnitzel) in ½ hr courtesy of Marlitt | User recipe | Foodnetwork.co.uk
> 
> And this is macaroni pizza casserole.
> Macaroni Pizza Casserole Recipe - Food.com - 160649


 
 Of _course_ gipsy schnitzel is Zigeunerschnitzel! I think my brayne must be seizing up!

 And thanks for the macaroni pizza casserole recipe which sounds a lot more promising than I thought. I was struggling with the idea of torn up pieces of pizza mixed into macaroni cheese!


----------



## ShantiFoods

My favorite dinner with family

Spicy chilli bean soup
Spicy avocado wraps
Kale Pesto Pizza
Greek Farro Salad
Creamy Cherry Tomato & Summer Squash Pasta


----------

